

Ask HN: Can you review my startup auth2.com - kuasha

http://auth2.com/<p>This is about two factor authentication in short. I support voice call, mobile push, phone application for OTP, image id verification and hardware dongle.<p>The hardware dongle is currenty veru ugly- microcontroller dev board + realtime clock + 7 segment display + battery. I am not sure if I can produce a light weight and low power device cheaply.<p>I know there are players like google, secureid or smaller ones like duosecurity and few others which are much ahead of me. I am trying to operate at their blind spot like wordpress security for lifetime cost less than 5$ - you buy the app and you never pay again.<p>I think I have implemented all the basics for now. I think I am done implementing the minimum viable product and will invest time on customer development before writing any more features.<p>You may watch the demo for most important two features (voice call and mobile push) here http://auth2.com/demo/voice_call/ . I will need to create demo for other features.<p>Note1 :<p>If anyone here is seriously interested about two-cator authentication for your website/blog/server/vpn using the prerelease version please request for early access here -<p>https://auth2.com/reqbeta/<p>Please mention HN in the comment section.<p>Note 2: I asked my first ever question ON 43 days ago about the idea with only extremely limited features working.<p>Thank you for your time.
======
bulltale
First, nice idea. Good to cater to niche market. You could build landing pages
for these niche markets. "Secure your Drupal install in 5 minutes."

* The website is a little light on content. Maybe add some example implementations, use cases (in text, not everyone watches movies + good for SEO), FAQ. * Go through your website with a comb for spelling. F.e. on the main page "Two factor" must be "Two-factor". Also fix "You tap to accpept " * The mobile phone icon can use some polish. It looks somewhat like clip-art now. (Hope I don't offend anyone's work!)

------
Robby2012
In think two factor authentication is becoming increasingly important as more
and more information is going to the cloud, I'm sure you're in the right way
but you'll have to make it work really good if you want to be at the top

------
davyjones
Please link to your ToS and Privacy Policy on the sign-up page. I had to
google to get to your ToS and couldn't find your PP at all.

~~~
kuasha
Thanks. I'll add privacy policy. I do not know how to write one, but a compile
of a few sites should work initially I guess.

